# 2013 Infinito



## 5.4X4 (Sep 1, 2011)

Any info on this model yet? What changes are expected if any? How much will the price jump? When was the last time this frame had a over hall?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

You can get DI2 compatibility this year. You couldn't in 2012.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

...and that is AFAIK the only change/addition to the frameset since it came to market for MY2010.
There might have been revisions to the layup along the way, but they never tell when they do running changes.


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 infinito in the black and white paint. This is my first road bike, I'm coming from the mountain biking side. I have to say i love this bike so far! I bought the Ultegra build, and am really happy with it so far. I talked to the lbs where I bought it, and they didn't have any info on the 2013's but are not expecting any changes for next year.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

According to Bikeradar the 2013 is the same frame for both mech and el gears. 
The paint job is the best yet in the Infinito.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

BikeRadar say Infinito 2012 now has fully enclosed cables layout. If anyone gets a pic of the bottom bracket details, I'd love to see it !


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are wanting Celeste on your 2013 Infinito, the pics indicate it's looking rather black !


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks Celeste enough to me.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Tri-colore is the coolest.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd start a new thread on this subject if I could but I'm a forum newbie so for now:

So Bianchi have gone with internal cable routing for 2013 bikes. I was holding out for this on the Infinitos as otherwise I’d may have gone for a Boardman Elite Air Bike. Some people seem to favour external cables possibly because of rattling or adjustments. On assumption that cable replacements just need a bit of advance thinking, can there really be any other downsides to internal routing ?


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

it depends. some manufacturers internal cabling require ALOT of advance thinking. I won't tarnish anmes and say any here. Others are very good and easy to work with, like felt.

bianchi is sort of in the middle IMO.

: linternal cabling: advantageS; looks better, less fouling from dirt or water, 

cons: more troublesome to adjust and mantain. if your bike is weird shape and has many kinks, internal cabling may impair shift quality as well. if you want to do internal electronic, your frame MUST be drilled for it, unless you want to use the fugly tape.


IMO theres nothing really wrong with internal cabling, so long as its properly set up and you invest in good quality cables. gore ride on/ yokuzuna come to mind.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

SolarChris said:


> I'd start a new thread on this subject if I could but I'm a forum newbie so for now:
> 
> So Bianchi have gone with internal cable routing for 2013 bikes. I was holding out for this on the Infinitos as otherwise I’d may have gone for a Boardman Elite Air Bike. Some people seem to favour external cables possibly because of rattling or adjustments. On assumption that cable replacements just need a bit of advance thinking, can there really be any other downsides to internal routing ?


Am I reading this right? You would buy a bike because it had internal cable routing over one that didn't?


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

All other thing equal then yes. Of course they aren't equal as Boardman's don't come with Campag or Celeste colours for example. But aesthetics rule high for me. I mount my bikes on my lobby wall like a trophy so it has to look good from underneath. Check-out Boardman AirTT with its hidden front brake calliper for some innovation for ultimate streamliners.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Wait. The infinito has always had internal cable routing except for under the chain stay. 
It's the Sempre Pro that gets internal for 2013.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Copied from Bike Radar Bianchi 2013 road and mountain bikes - Eurobike :

_"Infinito

Bianchi’s more sportive focused Infinito also has fully internal routing and dual compatibility for next year. Up front, the head tube rises above the line of the top tube. Bianchi claim this is to reduce the need for too many headset spacers, which can have an adverse effect on front-end stiffness."_

Which is why I'd like to see a photo of the 2012 bottom bracket detail !


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

My Infinito cables don't rattle.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

After 4 months or so of riding my Infinito 2012, I've decided there are two persistent rattles. One is the top tube internal brake cable which I've now resolved (in part) using a Jagwire tube-top stuffed into the frame hole. This pushes the outer cable out a little from the frame.

The other are from the two Campag Athena brake lever pop-outs that allows the calliper to expand a little when removing wheels. I've not managed to quieten these yet other than by holding onto them when riding.


----------

